# Why there's no demand for Sony Ericsson mobiles in UAE ?



## nandhu (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi,
I'm nandhu from India, I'm very craze of Sony Ericssons's mobile. I've planned to buy Sony Ericsson's ARC S from Dubai but the promotions for such kinda mobiles are too low, the hype is only for iphone or Samsung or Blackberry here. Most of the hyper market like Lulu or Carrefour dont evn have this mobile. Why is that ? Is this a failure model ?? Is there any major drawbacks for this mobile ?? Is the service a disappointing one ?? Can you please suggest your thoughts on this.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's because they're absolute toilet.


----------



## Mafizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

Phones are phones these days. They nearly all have the same features.

But if you've got your heart set on this particular one, just buy it and find out, or visit some online review sites.

Link to some quality reviews!

Let me google that for you


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> It's because they're absolute toilet.


Spoken like a true iPhone user....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The funny thing is, you probably meant that as an insult, but it's really, really not.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey.. denial is part of the recovery process. Best of luck with your redundant, proprietary device 

I am just playing with you, but for real, I hope for Apple's sake they make a phone that's different than every other iPhone with the 5. My #1 requirement in a phone is the camera and no other manufacturer can ever touch Sony (sometimes Nokia is close).


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> ...I hope for Apple's sake they make a phone that's different than every other iPhone with the 5.


*IMHO*, there is the difference between an iPhone user and a non-

Androids et al users are more into the differences, specs, speed, yada-yada... while myself (an Apple fan boy  ) am more into the interface, experience, integration of how my information, connectivity, etc are completely seamless between my phone, tablet, computer, TV, etc.

Things just work together nicely without any fuss, and allow me to enjoy using them instead of constantly working on configuring them 



INFAMOUS said:


> My #1 requirement in a phone is the camera and no other manufacturer can ever touch Sony (sometimes Nokia is close).


Only if you actually use the pictures taken by your phone in manner other than post on Facebook / etc


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

ccr said:


> *IMHO*, there is the difference between an iPhone user and a non-
> 
> Androids et al users are more into the differences, specs, speed, yada-yada... while myself (an Apple fan boy  ) am more into the interface, experience, integration of how my information, connectivity, etc are completely seamless between my phone, tablet, computer, TV, etc.
> 
> ...



Yea you have some valid points... Just like a MAC vs a PC user. An iPhone is great out of the box fuss with no fuss but comes with many limitations for the "exploring" type user. But with a bit of exploration, my phone interfaces amazingly well! Especially in terms of connectivity, wireless media server, even has HDMI out 

As for pictures, YES all the time. I personally hate facebook. I love taking pictures wherever I go, so the better the camera phone the more of a purpose my phone actually has! 12.1MP with true xenon flash and 1080p video is pretty sweet to have in a phone... In fact I consider the phone a FREE bonus


----------



## Mr.PND (Apr 9, 2012)

Perhaps Android market has shifted to more handled mobiles phone such as HCT and Samsung. 
Anyways, you can order online.


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi a newbie here I think Sony Erikkson as a brand have not kept up with the latest technologies either be it the software, agreed they have great cameras but unlike the rotten fruit ;-) or crackberry they have failed to realise that technology has moved on


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

In my opinion, is because there isnt the special promo 'packages' advertised the way they are with blackberry or iphones everywhere. And those packages, especially because the sms are so expensie here and no real package, tend to be quite important.


----------

